# Squeaking noise from front right tire.



## wright.784 (Dec 6, 2006)

The last 1/2 mile drive home from work today, I started to notice a high pitched squeaking noise apparently from my front right tire or wheel. I have not hit any deep pot holes. I don't feel any vibration or regular 'bump,bump, bump' from my tires cruising at highway speeds. It's just the noise. If it has anything to do with it, I have started to notice a decrease in fuel economy. 1 month ago I was getting 46 mpg, 2 weeks ago mpg went down to 43, and recently it has gone down to 41 mpg. However, I did have lucas oil additive in my oil, which may have made my oil to thick, causing my mpg to go down. So, I don't know if my decrease in mpg is mechanical or motor oil. 
Any thoughts? Anyone have experience that say I shouldn't drive the car b/c something might break/is too dangerous?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Squeaking noise from front right tire. (wright.784)*

I'm no mechanic, but it may be a wheel bearing. I'd have it checked ASAP


----------



## wright.784 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Squeaking noise from front right tire. ([email protected])*

I jacked up my car tonight and attempted to wiggle both front tires side to side and top and bottom, and there was no play in the tires, which might have indicated a worn wheel bearing. My disc brake pads seem to be very close to the rotor. I've never really noticed their distance from the rotor before, but I don't think that would be causing a squeaking noise. 
The squeaking noise does not necessarily occur when I'm turning to the right or to the left. I most heard it today going straight, about 15 mph, and it was an intermittent squeak, not a constant squeaking noise, so that makes me think something is causing the noise with ever revolution of the wheel. However, over 25 mph, the noise goes away, which makes me think the force of friction has been overcome at a higher speed.


----------



## sciroccosven (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: Squeaking noise from front right tire. (wright.784)*

Hey, its more than likely your brake pads. Pads often have a pad wear indicator that will screech at a certain depth. Change your pads since you need to do that anyway and see if your problem goes away.


----------



## Sati (Oct 13, 2005)

i second that , brake pads are gone, had the same prob on my dads volvo , fuel eco went down and the abs light used to come on at low speeds then off at higher speed, quick check on auto data stated the min pad thickness and the pad were just above this point, when fitting new pads clean the piston and use lots of copper grease. also bleed/flush the brake system (not many do this , but i find the brakes seem to work better, with new fuild in the system)


----------



## wright.784 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sati)*

After driving my car for the past few days, I have not noticed the squeaking sound at all. I have checked my pads and there is A LOT of wear left on them. It must have been something very insignificant b/c I can't tell if anything else is wrong. 
On the other hand, I have a bigger problem. My right rear drum will not go back on b/c I have brake fluid leak from the wheel cylinder, and, I think, the brake fluid has made the brake pads swell up. That, or else all the springs in the right rear drum decided to go loose. Do you guys have any experience with this sort of thing? Any experience replacing the wheel cylinder? I need to get this fixed soon. I posted this in the Brakes forum if you would like to help me from there.


----------



## sciroccosven (Sep 16, 2001)

*Re: (wright.784)*

If you have a brake fluid leak you need to stop driving the car immediately and fix it!!!!!! Let me rephrase that.
IF YOU HAVE A BRAKE FLUID LEAK YOU NEED TO STOP DRIVING AND FIX IT IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!
Thats alot of pressure and a small leak can turn into a big leak really fast.


----------

